# Request part source & install instructions for dash cup holder (2002 A6 Avant Quattro)



## saabdrvr (Feb 2, 2008)

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## TeutoniC5 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsDooUy1FN4

This is a decent tutorial (not mine), but I just use my fingers to pull of the trim piece, so it doesn't get damaged. Just pull at the bottom of it with your fingers (gently), it will pop off. Surf the web to find an actual cup holder, there is a good selection of new and used, as it is a part people commonly break. 

Cheers


----------



## Audeye A6 (Apr 30, 2011)

*decent prices here*

Found this site the other day prices looked OK


http://www.vaglink.com/VAG/AdvanceSearchResult?platform=118&category=217&showPicture=Y


----------

